# Habe noch eine freie RDA!



## Drgreen4th (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte mein Account wieder reaktivieren. Habe noch eine RDA. 
Weis nicht ob es nach der 10Tage Probeversion noch funktioniert... mal sehn.

Möchte unkompliziert freigeschaltet werden. Ohne BlaBla und langes Geschreibe ;-)

Server: Arthas 
Fraktion: Horde

Soll alles bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## Drgreen4th (14. Februar 2014)

Immernoch frei


----------

